# Manuals for old Photo Equipment



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 19, 2013)

I occasionally find the site below invaluable for downloading free copies of old cameras flashes, and light meters.

Be sure to donate a few dollars to help keep it going.

http://butkus.org/chinon/index.html


----------



## Jim O (Aug 24, 2013)

+1

I regularly use his manuals when selling *old* gear on eBay.


----------



## RGF (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for the valuable info


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Aug 24, 2013)

Very nice! I found the manual for my father's old Praktica. Sweet.


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2013)

Can be very useful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hovland (Aug 24, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I occasionally find the site below invaluable for downloading free copies of old cameras flashes, and light meters.
> 
> Be sure to donate a few dollars to help keep it going.
> 
> http://butkus.org/chinon/index.html



Thanks


----------

